# sequentials and gearshift assistants?



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

one of the things that has put me off the OS-88 sequential as part of my plans is the short interval between required rebuilds. Having experienced quickshifters on motorcycles, wouldn't such a device, particularly if it could control both fueling and ignition and be programmable for how many milliseconds of power interruption, increase the life of a sequential, plus make it very smooth to use?

I know there are flatshifters for drag racing, but they seem a bit crude compared to motorcycle quickshifters with ECUs (or maybe I just haven't seen the best dedicated flatshifter gizmos).

Plus, aside from much smoother driving and little loss of boost between shifts, a standard sequential, assisted with a quickshifter linked to the shift lever (making it work ALL the time, not just at WOT), could effect gear changes equivalent to earlier semi-auto paddleboxes (150ms shift times, as a ballpark figure). Bikes with quickshifters can shift in 80ms, that's getting real close to a dual-clutch paddlebox.

If a Skyline sequential could be made to work like a bike transmission w/quickshifter, I would really bump it way higher up my to-buy list.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I too would love a Seq Box....Or if the Ikeya bolt on shifter was bullet proof I would have it in a flash!

It would be easy once the car had a Seq Box to make a paddle shifter....But the quickshifter would be a little trickier.

Ikeya.....Have another crack at making it work better please!


----------



## 33 vspec (Mar 2, 2007)

Sub Boy said:


> I too would love a Seq Box....Or if the Ikeya bolt on shifter was bullet proof I would have it in a flash!
> 
> It would be easy once the car had a Seq Box to make a paddle shifter....But the quickshifter would be a little trickier.
> 
> Ikeya.....Have another crack at making it work better please!


What problems have you found with the ikeya?I was thinking of getting one myself.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

The Ikea shifter is a ball of sh!t and doesnt work on the skyline 5 speed box.Its expensive,slow and 10 times worse to use than the oem gear stick.

My advice would be to save the money and go for a short shift lever instead.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

i've fitted a short shifter, but for some reason i hate it. it's notchy, noisy and stiff. it's a japspeed one, seriously considering going back to stock....back on subject, my apologies.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Sub Boy said:


> I too would love a Seq Box....Or if the Ikeya bolt on shifter was bullet proof I would have it in a flash!
> 
> It would be easy once the car had a Seq Box to make a paddle shifter....But the quickshifter would be a little trickier.
> 
> Ikeya.....Have another crack at making it work better please!


A chap I know,whos a also member here,runs his skyline with a Hollinger 6 speed sequential box and a steering wheel mounted paddle shift system.No need for a gear stick/lever.

Some piece of kit.

Unbelievablely fast gear changes is an understatement.:clap:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

How hard could it be to mate an e46 SMG hydraulics unit to a 6 speed gtr box?

I bet CA Automotive would be game to have go


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Video of said car and paddle shift.

YouTube - TDP GTR TimeAttack Mondello Round4


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

GTRSTILL said:


> How hard could it be to mate an e46 SMG hydraulics unit to a 6 speed gtr box?
> 
> I bet CA Automotive would be game to have go


I wouldn't bother.. there are many other alternatives for moving a shifter back and forth. Pneumatics would be one of them. Torque Motors or similar electric units would be another option for sequential boxes. I play with pneumatics every day and do similar things.

Should it go like that?
1. Pull Paddle for at least 0.x seconds
2. Check if shifting is possible, don't over rev it.
3. Interrupt Ignition
4. Put in gear.
5. Check if in gear
6. Reapply ignition.

Doesn't seem to hard to do. Microprocessor Control is a piece of cake today. Many Variants of this could be done.

Just as always, there's no one around to play the ginuea pig 

Marc


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Irish GTR said:


> Video of said car and paddle shift.
> 
> YouTube - TDP GTR TimeAttack Mondello Round4


:clap:Looks very angry!


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Irish GTR said:


> The Ikea shifter is a ball of sh!t and doesnt work on the skyline 5 speed box.Its expensive,slow and 10 times worse to use than the oem gear stick.
> 
> My advice would be to save the money and go for a short shift lever instead.


Yup! That's what I heard too.

....Pity but...If it worked it would be the shiz!


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

mwebster has just had 2 sets delivered for his race cars... They need 'mapping' for ideal set up.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

clarky_gtt said:


> i've fitted a short shifter, but for some reason i hate it. it's notchy, noisy and stiff. it's a japspeed one, seriously considering going back to stock....back on subject, my apologies.


I have a cusco sprung short shifter.

It also is stiff and is notchy into 2nd.....But I can't go back the the long "stirring stick" of a factory one.

When you are giving it the beans it works much better that plodding around the city.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

We run a shift cut with the OS88 in Ludders R34 and its all controlled by the Link G4 ecu, at TOTB we had it set to 0.08 seconds but I think Ludders has it set to around 0.12 now to try and keep the box alive longer.

0.08 is a very fast change and its great fun to drive, just pull the stick like you mean it, a big exhaust BANG and its already in the next gear. 

Rob


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Christ, they are quick!

I am doing 0.17~0.2 manual changes on the subaru i drive, using a sequential could gain me 0.3 across the quarter.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> We run a shift cut with the OS88 in Ludders R34 and its all controlled by the Link G4 ecu


Pneumatic or electric actuated? Only on the up shift?

Marc


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Stachi said:


> Pneumatic or electric actuated? Only on the up shift?
> 
> Marc


I think he means an electronic ignition cut Marc, still a manual gear change in that the lever is manually pulled but the revs are cut to allow full load changing.


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

chris on the supra club is having a box built for his skyline project

IrfanView HTML-Thumbnails

IrfanView HTML-Thumbnails

IrfanView HTML-Thumbnails

Heres on in action in a corrolla rally car

YouTube - Terence o shaughnessy / Eugene Mcgrath Carlow Stages 2009 Leighlin 1

think he said its about £9500 for the box

Mike


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mike, isn't that Chris Wilson (on here) and isn't it RWD only for his race GTS-t?


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

matt j said:


> Mike, isn't that Chris Wilson (on here) and isn't it RWD only for his race GTS-t?


yeh, sorry wdidnt realise chris is on here as well LOL

i "think" it was a gtr but he has converted it to rwd but from what he said to me the company who makes the box could do the same for a 4wd gtr?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

kirbz said:


> i "think" it was a gtr but he has converted it to rwd but from what he said to me the company who makes the box could do the same for a 4wd gtr?


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/114647-new-gearbox-almost-certainly-unique-skyline.html :thumbsup:


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

matt j said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/114647-new-gearbox-almost-certainly-unique-skyline.html :thumbsup:


i'll be quiet then


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Stachi said:


> Pneumatic or electric actuated? Only on the up shift?
> 
> Marc


With the Drag-r we still pull the gear stick by hand but I suppose it would be possible to set up an air shifter or electric solinoid on the stick.

Personally, I don't mind driving with just one had on the wheel so changing gear manually is fine by me.

I think some of the air/electric shifted GTRs have the ecu change gear for them also, based on rpm or road speed etc, so they don't even have to push the button to change gear, now thats just down right lazy, lol (and illegal in some classes)

Rob

Rob


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

no kidding, quickshifter software built into the Link ECU? That ECU is a real nice bit of kit.

.12sec shifts is still fast, I think the Enzo gearshifts take that long.

I don't mind using a shift lever. With a sequential, not a big deal to click it forward or back.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

I guess it all depends on the appilcation you'd be using the gearbox for, man I'd love to have a paddle shifting gearbox, and then have the option of shifting it manually. My ex boss and good mate has a hollinger sequential that has been sitting in his garage for 4 years that's had 2 weeks use and says he probly wont use it again now that he's into fords and is gonna buy a new typhoon, then says he probly sell it to me cause he knows how much i want it and no one else.... and the kicker is he'd take well under 10kaud for it! Oh to dream!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

HKS Air Shifter changes in 0.05 of a second.

Mick.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> HKS Air Shifter changes in 0.05 of a second.
> 
> Mick.


You win :thumbsup:

How'd you go today, 7s?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

You can set up the gearstick on a sequential to recognise effort, or deflection, so as you pull on the gearstick a small load cell , mounted on it, will cut the ignition and the gearstick will bang into the next gear.
Not uncommon.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

^^^^^^^^Thats how we've done it^^^^^^^^^ works well.


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> ^^^^^^^^Thats how we've done it^^^^^^^^^ works well.


what brand of shifter...can you line one up for me Rob ?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Dog boxes are not very forgiving at all with not being fully engauged.
This is a good idea for longevity too.
Some are very fussy about what revs they disengauge, and ive known some that just plain wont gone out of gear at the wrong revs,this is a really safe way to make them more reliable.


----------

